# 05 Nissan Murano



## Janee_bradford (Feb 19, 2020)

I have an 2005 Nissan Murano. The Check Engine Light Was On When Purchased. I Took The Truck To Get Put On Machine At The Part Store. They Informed Me That The Upstream O2 Sensor Was Bad. I Bought The O2 Sensor. What Kind Of Machine Is Needed After Replacing The Sensor??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm somewhat confused about your comment referencing a machine. What machine are you speaking of? Is it by any chance an OBD scan tool?


----------

